# Super Bowl XLII



## Doublebase (Jan 22, 2008)

Phoenix, Arizona.  February 3, 2008.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2008)

I am rooting for the Giants of course, but they are against a great team with both a Great quarterback and a great coach. 
It would really be great though if the Giants can beat the Great Patriots team.
So we should expect a great game only if the Giants play great, if they don't well it's going to be another laugher.

Expect Belichick to pull out a great game plan from great defensive mind to fool the not-yet so great Eli.

I hope it's going to be a real, great, great show.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2008)

Ummm, why is Elvis on the Patriots hat?


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 22, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Ummm, why is Elvis on the Patriots hat?



Cause he's the King.  Duh.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Cause he's the King. Duh.


Silly me.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm going to be there one way or another.  I already have tailgating plans at the stadium but I'm trying my hardest right now to get tickets!  Once in a lifetime opportunity for me to see the Pat's in the Superbowl and with a perfect record


----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2008)

Jodi said:


> I'm going to be there one way or another.  I already have tailgating plans at the stadium but I'm trying my hardest right now to get tickets!  Once in a lifetime opportunity for me to see the Pat's in the Superbowl and with a perfect record



That will be cool!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2008)

for once two teams that have many fans on both sides (transients and snowboards) those two teams meet in AZ and not Miami!  

Jodi's lucky!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 22, 2008)

Jodi said:


> I'm going to be there one way or another.  I already have tailgating plans at the stadium but I'm trying my hardest right now to get tickets!  Once in a lifetime opportunity for me to see the Pat's in the Superbowl and with a perfect record




Good luck could you fly me out there to tag along


----------



## largepkg (Jan 22, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Good luck could you fly me out there to tag along



I don't think they'll let you back into this country after what you did last week!


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 22, 2008)

Jodi said:


> I'm going to be there one way or another.  I already have tailgating plans at the stadium but I'm trying my hardest right now to get tickets!  Once in a lifetime opportunity for me to see the Pat's in the Superbowl and with a perfect record



Lucky you.  A native New Englander that just happens to live in Arizona at the time of the Super Bowl where New England has a perfect record.  I hope they lose.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Lucky you. A native New Englander that just happens to live in Arizona at the time of the Super Bowl where New England has a perfect record. I hope they lose.


----------



## IRM (Jan 24, 2008)

I think the real loser, come Super Bowl Sunday, will be my liver.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 24, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Lucky you.  A native New Englander that just happens to live in Arizona at the time of the Super Bowl where New England has a perfect record.  I hope they lose.


----------



## freakinhuge (Jan 24, 2008)

I think the pats will win this in a blow out. Super Bowls usually get away from one team and I think the Giants will let this slip away. And I can see this game getting away from them very fast.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 28, 2008)

freakinhuge said:


> I think the pats will win this in a blow out. Super Bowls usually get away from one team and I think the Giants will let this slip away. And I can see this game getting away from them very fast.



No.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 28, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Lucky you.  A native New Englander that just happens to live in Arizona at the time of the Super Bowl where New England has a perfect record.  I hope they lose.



+1


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 28, 2008)

freakinhuge said:


> I think the pats will win this in a blow out. Super Bowls usually get away from one team and I think the Giants will let this slip away. And I can see this game getting away from them very fast.



for the sake of not being bored out of my mind, I hope not


----------



## largepkg (Jan 29, 2008)

Let's take a logical approach to this. 

1. Giants have covered the spread their last 5 games
2. Patriots have not covered the spread their last 5 games
3. Patriots last 3 superbowls were all 3 point wins
4. The only head to head match up was a 3 point win by the Patriots

Anyone seeing a trend here? 

Take the 12 points and even though it's a fast track 53.5 is too much, take under.


----------



## largepkg (Jan 29, 2008)

Also, only one of the last six superbowls was won by more than 12 points!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 29, 2008)

largepkg said:


> Take the 12 points and even though it's a fast track 53.5 is too much, take under.



I agree.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 29, 2008)

Jodi said:


> I'm going to be there one way or another.  I already have tailgating plans at the stadium but I'm trying my hardest right now to get tickets!  Once in a lifetime opportunity for me to see the Pat's in the Superbowl and with a perfect record



I will be very, very disappointed if you don't consume alcohol.


I'll be on a Lake Tahoe ski vacation during the Super Bowl, but I do plan on watching the game in its entirety.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 29, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> I will be very, very disappointed if you don't consume alcohol.
> 
> 
> I'll be on a Lake Tahoe ski vacation during the Super Bowl, but I do plan on watching the game in its entirety.



Where do you get the time and money in this awful economy to go skiing you lucky SOB!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2008)

White collar criminal.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 3, 2008)

Lets do this.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

Go Giants!​


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn, Brady has the look of an assassin.....while Manning has the look of a little boy.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 3, 2008)

You missed brady give manning the brush off earlier during the warmups.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> You missed brady give manning the brush off earlier during the warmups.


That was not cool.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

Jordan Sparks sang it beautifully.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

Giants look good so far. The running game is good, Eli so far is doing good.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice, Manning was blizted but still converted a first down.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 3, 2008)

Manning looks good.  Brady hasn't seen the field.

under?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 3, 2008)

Pepsi Max commercial the best thus far


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

I wonder if Brady also has a bloody sock?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 3, 2008)

bloody shoulder, maybe..


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Pepsi Max commercial the best thus far


Under armour.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

The talking stain, the yelling squirrel and the Fed Ex pigeons.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

The Pats are the Pats.

The Giants need to play their hearts out.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

Manning throws a 38 yard prayer and Toomer catches it. Nice...


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2008)

Go Patriots!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

In...ter.....cep...tion...


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Go Patriots!


Stick to rugby!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

That Ironman commercial was bad ass!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

Giants are falling apart.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 3, 2008)

Not necessarily falling apart, but the offense had some trouble there.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 3, 2008)

Giants D showing signs of life..


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

2 sacks in a row! 
Pretty impressed. I'm really shocked to be honest.
Osi is pretty good.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

Can anyone stop Welcher?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

This game has been a good one.
 Three good quarters.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2008)

could it be any more boring?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

Good defensive game played by both teams.

Not to many teams can rattle Brady, this is the closest I've seen any team do it in a while.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

Eli has just earned my respect.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah he has played well. 

But he is still a homo.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

35 seconds left.....this game is freaking good.

No blowout, thank god!

A real cliff hanger.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah he has played well.
> 
> But he is still a homo.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

Brady goes down!

Go defense!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

10 Seconds.....


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

The Dolphines better buy the Giants dinner if they win.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 3, 2008)

game set match


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes! 

I Don't believe it.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry but Belichek has no class if he went up the tunnel with out shaking hands.

That is bush if he did that.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

Great game.

They beat a Dynasty.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 3, 2008)

It was an awesome game.  

Giants played well, Eli stepped it up.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Sorry but Belichek has no class if he went up the tunnel with out shaking hands.
> 
> That is bush if he did that.


He did cross the field to shake hands


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

This game was no give away, I'm sure Mara is smiling somewhere.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 3, 2008)

yeah when he thought the game was over.... but it wasn't


----------



## Rubes (Feb 3, 2008)

wooooooooooooooo GO GIANTS


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 3, 2008)

I think he thought the game was over, but I'd like to see what he has to say in his press conferences.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 3, 2008)

I like to see a hero fall, so I am really getting a kick out of this shit.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Sorry but Belichek has no class if he went up the tunnel with out shaking hands.
> 
> That is bush if he did that.


 
I saw him shake hands, he just was not interested in the last play. I don't blame him for that, if the losing team doesn't want the last play, they should just wave it off.

I am 90% sure he blew off the officials on his way to mid-field for the handshake.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

David beat Goliath.

The Giant fans are suprised for sure.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> yeah when he thought the game was over.... but it wasn't


I did too, it all looked to familiar.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I like to see a hero fall, so I am really getting a kick out of this shit.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I think he thought the game was over, but I'd like to see what he has to say in his press conferences.


He won't mention it, he'll avoid it.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

Pepper said:


> I saw him shake hands, he just was not interested in the last play. I don't blame him for that, if the losing team doesn't want the last play, they should just wave it off.
> 
> I am 90% sure he blew off the officials on his way to mid-field for the handshake.


That's what I also saw.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

freakinhuge said:


> I think the pats will win this in a blow out. Super Bowls usually get away from one team and I think the Giants will let this slip away. And I can see this game getting away from them very fast.


This must have been one freakinhuge disappointment.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

largepkg said:


> Let's take a logical approach to this.
> 
> 1. Giants have covered the spread their last 5 games
> 2. Patriots have not covered the spread their last 5 games
> ...


 
I do now.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

Belechick is on now...


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 3, 2008)

tom brady is mortal, the patriots can stop the greatest team ever talk. its a good day


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 3, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Belechick is on now...




What did he say? I am watching the steroid thing on National Geographic


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Sorry but Belichek has no class if he went up the tunnel with out shaking hands.
> 
> That is bush if he did that.



yup..seeing him walk into the tunnel before the game was over just reaffirmed the notion the dude has no class...THANK GOODNESS THE PATS LOST! You could notice the crowd wasn't cheering when the Pats scored. I wonder why?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> tom brady is mortal, the patriots can stop the greatest team ever talk. its a good day


Top five perhaps?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> What did he say? I am watching the steroid thing on National Geographic


He really said nothing, all he said was how disappointed he was losing this game.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

oaktownboy said:


> yup..seeing him walk into the tunnel before the game was over just reaffirmed the notion the dude has no class...THANK GOODNESS THE PATS LOST! You could notice the crowd wasn't cheering when the Pats scored. I wonder why?


He did shake his hand, the Fox network showed it live.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 3, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Top five perhaps?



greatest team ever? hell no. you cant win the superbowl you dont get consideration. giants beat them are they a top 5 best team ever? nope.  vikings previously had the most points ever by a team in the regular season they dont get any consideration as best team ever. try again next year guys


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 3, 2008)

i hate belichek as much as anyone, but he did shake hands and then left. lets leave it at that. i hope the media doesnt make that a story. its a non-issue


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> greatest team ever? hell no. you cant win the superbowl you dont get consideration. giants beat them are they a top 5 best team ever? nope. vikings previously had the most points ever by a team in the regular season they dont get any consideration as best team ever. try again next year guys


The Patriots won 4 superbowls in less than 10 years, I would say they are in the top 5.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 3, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> greatest team ever? hell no. you cant win the superbowl you dont get consideration. giants beat them are they a top 5 best team ever? nope.  vikings previously had the most points ever by a team in the regular season they dont get any consideration as best team ever. try again next year guys



we will.  with the same team as this year plus the #7 overall pick in the draft.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 3, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> The Patriots won 4 superbowls in less than 10 years, I would say they are in the top 5.



not to be nitpicky here, but they just lost. they won 3 super bowls in 4 years. thing is they changed. each year they changed. NFL means Not For Long. and thats just how it is. what have you done recently? the answer is they lost. this team of this year is not one of the greatest individual teams ever.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 3, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> we will.  with the same team as this year plus the #7 overall pick in the draft.



so will the other 31 teams in the league. remember how badly the giants did last year? now they are superbowl champs. sorry to say but the #7 pick is not going to put them "over the hump"


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

I have always said the Steelers of the 70's were the best ever.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2008)

Best play in the game - Eli shedding 2 tacklers, scrambling, and Tyree catching the ball over his head with Harrison all over him


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 3, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I have always said the Steelers of the 70's were the best ever.



i never saw them play


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2008)

the entire game (except for the last 10 minutes) were so boring I took a nap, I woke up to watch the half-time show and thanks to Tom Petty (is he around 80 now?) I went right back to sleep.

LAME!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 3, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> so will the other 31 teams in the league. remember how badly the giants did last year? now they are superbowl champs. sorry to say but the #7 pick is not going to put them "over the hump"



I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 3, 2008)

Prince said:


> the entire game (except for the last 10 minutes) were so boring I took a nap, I woke up to watch the half-time show and thanks to Tom Petty (is he around 80 now?) I went right back to sleep.
> 
> LAME!!!



Petty was good, but he looks soo old.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 3, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I don't know what you're talking about.



so logic is too difficult for you then? i guess an intelligent conversation is totally out of the question. plain and simple. the pats lost and next year doesnt look any better


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> i never saw them play


Awesome team of allstars who playeed as a team.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

Prince said:


> the entire game (except for the last 10 minutes) were so boring I took a nap, I woke up to watch the half-time show and thanks to Tom Petty (is he around 80 now?) I went right back to sleep.
> 
> LAME!!!


 
Some are calling it one of the better ones.

I guess they went with Petty to play it safe, no nipple or a guitar penis this year....


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

*Poll Results*

*Thank you for voting.*
Is the Giants 17-14 victory over the previously perfect Patriots in Super Bowl XLII the greatest upset in NFL history?


Yes81%
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No19%


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

Did Moss play?

What a jerk. He was outplayed....but nooo..it was the coaches fault.



> Most of the New England players were gracious, congratulating the Giants, but Moss (five catches for 62 yards) hinted that Belichick & Co. were outcoached.
> "The Giants just had a better game plan," said Moss, adding, "I think their intensity from the beginning snap to the end of the game, was really higher than ours. We just couldn't meet that intensity."


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Best play in the game - Eli shedding 2 tacklers, scrambling, and Tyree catching the ball over his head with Harrison all over him


tyree.mpg

Eli slipped away from 2 guys one who had his shirt and then he had a body charging at him.
How did Tyree not lose that ball? Nice catch!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Sorry but Belichek has no class if he went up the tunnel with out shaking hands.
> 
> That is bush if he did that.


belichick.mpg


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> The Dolphines better buy the Giants dinner if they win.


RBK - Perfectville


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2008)

That was amazing.  The best super bowl i have ever watched.

i loved how belichek left the field when there was still one more play to run.  he is such a fucking classless piece of shit.  take your loss like a man.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

You dislike him from when he was with Cleveland right?


----------



## Pepper (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't like him either but this is a non-issue.

He didn't want to run that meaningless play. If the losing coach consents, the officials ought to just start the clock and be done with it.

He just lost the SB, he lost his perfect season..and they are trying to tell him they have to line up for one kneel-down play?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2008)

I enjoyed the game.... and thought it was a very good one.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 4, 2008)

P-funk said:


> That was amazing.  The best super bowl i have ever watched.
> 
> i loved how belichek left the field when there was still one more play to run.  he is such a fucking classless piece of shit.  take your loss like a man.



I agree.  I don't know what Prince is complaining about.  Finally I feel fulfilled after watching a Super Bowl.  It lived up to every bit of its hype.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 4, 2008)

Pepper said:


> I don't like him either but this is a non-issue.
> 
> He didn't want to run that meaningless play. If the losing coach consents, the officials ought to just start the clock and be done with it.
> 
> He just lost the SB, he lost his perfect season..and they are trying to tell him they have to line up for one kneel-down play?



You can't. By NFL rules the play has to be run to be official. I think he should not have walked off the field. I think that showed non respect.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 4, 2008)

The Pats were outplayed heavily.  I also agree that it was a boring Super Bowl.  Tom Petty was awesome, though.  If you are a Giants fan or a Pats hater, I can see where it would have been enjoyable.  I think the Belichick thing is a non-issue, it does seem really mundane to run the last play, and I thought his hug/handshake with Coughlin was respectful.

As a Pats fan, I have a feeling there is a lot more to Spygate than was let on, and it is unfortunate if that's the case because then I will be a Non-Pats fan, at least until Belichick is gone.  You just have to believe that if they were being falsely accused they would have come out and beat the shit out of the Giants.  The O-line, Brady, and the defense sucked big time.  In fact, Welker was the only one who had a good game for them.  Hobbs' interception was great, but certainly did not make up for the last touchdown or other tosses to Burress that he got burned on.

Oh, and I am beginning to think NYG fans are up there with Eagles fans with regard to sportsmanship and class, I got a text from someone that read, "You don't know who I am, but f u the Pats lost.  Hahaha Biiiotch!"  Who goes out of their way to insult someone they don't even know who wasn't even playing in the game?  I think it's this fat chick I work with who became a Giants fan this season.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> so logic is too difficult for you then? i guess an intelligent conversation is totally out of the question. plain and simple. the pats lost and next year doesnt look any better



100% false.

This Patriots team isn't built like the Yankees in 2001 were.  The Patriots will need to make a few replacements, but _should_ still be the favorite to win Super Bowl 43.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Did Moss play?
> 
> What a jerk. He was outplayed....but nooo..it was the coaches fault.



Really, he's a jerk for saying that?

McDaniels called the worst game he's ever called in his life.  Here's a guy thats in contention for head coaching jobs left and right and now won't be able to get one this year because of how he called yesterdays game.

I agree with Randy Moss.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

P-funk said:


> That was amazing.  The best super bowl i have ever watched.
> 
> i loved how belichek left the field when there was still one more play to run.  he is such a fucking classless piece of shit.  take your loss like a man.



If it was any other coach, this wouldn't even be a thought.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> If it was any other coach, this wouldn't even be a thought.




Don't agree.  I don't have anything against Belichek, and couldn't give a crap about spygate.

I just don't like bush league class.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

Pepper said:


> I don't like him either but this is a non-issue.
> 
> He didn't want to run that meaningless play. If the losing coach consents, the officials ought to just start the clock and be done with it.
> 
> He just lost the SB, he lost his perfect season..and they are trying to tell him they have to line up for one kneel-down play?



It's an absolute fucking joke.

I've seen countless times where the officials agreed that a play didn't have to be run and the final second run off the clock.  That's what happened, the clock went to zero, the players and coaches were walking off the field and then realizing the headlines that could come about this morning, realized "wait a minute, this would be great for the NFL network if we made Belichick look even worse."

Nonissue.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Don't agree.  I don't have anything against Belichek, and couldn't give a crap about spygate.
> 
> I just don't like bush league class.



He should know better than to do anything risky at this point, but he certainly wasn't the only one who thought it was over, considering Coughlin went out to the center of the field to shake hands with him amongs hundreds and hundreds of other spectators, media personel, etc.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> I agree.  I don't know what Prince is complaining about.  Finally I feel fulfilled after watching a Super Bowl.  It lived up to every bit of its hype.



Up until 5 minutes left in the fourth quarter, it was a shit game.

Both teams couldn't do dick with the ball, both teams never clicked until their final possessions.

I've seen far better Super Bowls in my day.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2008)

You don't think that has anything  to do with an impressive Giant D-line?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> You don't think that has anything  to do with an impressive Giant D-line?



Put it this way..

I wasn't confident enough to bet on the Patriots yesterday and I had won on the moneyline with the Giants three times already in the playoffs.  Odds are if the bias didn't get the best of me, I would have taken the Giants straight up again.

With that said, the Patriots were the more talented team and I think 8 or 9 times out of 10 they win that game.  The offense didn't move the football, the defense had countless chances to end the game and failed... the list goes on and on.

I mean, I'll give credit where it's due, the Giants were a heck of a football team down the stretch this season.  I don't dislike anybody on that team (I've even warmed up to Eli Manning) and they beat my Patriots on the grandest of stages.  

Congratulations.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't know if I would go with 8 or 9 out of 10 games.  The Giants matched up very well.  And proved that the last game of the regular season.

The Pats running game is dependant on the pass, so put pressure on Brady, and the offense is in Trouble.  ie 5 sacks and 15 knockdowns.

With that said Eli is still a fag.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> You don't think that has anything  to do with an impressive Giant D-line?



That certainly had something to do with it, but I think the Pats O-line played as poorly as the Giant's D-Line played well.  At the end of the day it doesn't matter, Brady had a bad game which isn't too bad by most people's standards because they rushed him and sacked him 5 times.  I kind of knew it was going to happen after the 1st offensive play, it's almost as if the Pats thought Giants would play the run, which was stupid.  Perfect gameplan by Coughlin and the NY coaches.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2008)

All the Giants did was improve on what they eploited the last game of the regular season.  Get to Brady, and the Offense shuts down.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

How big of an idiot is Tiki Barber?  What a jackass he is.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> All the Giants did was improve on what they eploited the last game of the regular season.  Get to Brady, and the Offense shuts down.



You don't think thats been every teams game plan from the get go?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2008)

The Giants had a second chance to learn....  They did it.

I have no doubt they could do it again.  At best I see this matchup as a toss-up.  50/50 on who wins.

Giants matched up well.

Even though Eli licks his brothers balls


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 4, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> You don't think thats been every teams game plan from the get go?



Not until the Eagles executed that plan.  They failed in the end but gave the Pats a heck of a battle.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

The Giants do match up well against the Patriots, but it's not a toss up game IMO.

The Patriots played the worst game they've played all year, the Giants played one of their bests, and the Patriots still led the entire game and had numerous chances to end it on defense down the stretch.

It's a choke job as much as it is anything else and I don't even say that to take away anything from the Giants.  It's just what happened.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2008)

The Pats have looked sub-par since that Eagles game.

Teams were starting to figure them out.

Giants were the ones to do it.  No choke job.  Bigger hearts, and better play calls.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2008)

I mean seriously why do you leave Plaxico man to man when they are in the red zone. WTF?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

Pepper said:


> I don't like him either but this is a non-issue.
> 
> He didn't want to run that meaningless play. If the losing coach consents, the officials ought to just start the clock and be done with it.
> 
> He just lost the SB, he lost his perfect season..and they are trying to tell him they have to line up for one kneel-down play?


The joke they are having on the radio and TV is that when he was running he stood for the very last second on the sidelines running up the score.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

> The Pats were outplayed heavily. I also agree that it was a boring Super Bowl. Tom Petty was awesome, though. If you are a Giants fan or a Pats hater, I can see where it would have been enjoyable.


I disagree, it was a nail biter to the end. I bet 99% of the people thought the Pats were going to win it. 



> I think the Belichick thing is a non-issue, it does seem really mundane to run the last play, and I thought his hug/handshake with Coughlin was respectful.


Same here, I do respect his coaching but the guy has some personality issues, he makes Couhlan look like an choir boy.


> As a Pats fan, I have a feeling there is a lot more to Spygate than was let on, and it is unfortunate if that's the case because then I will be a Non-Pats fan, at least until Belichick is gone.


 
Spygate or not they still proved they can win without spying this year.



> The O-line, Brady, and the defense sucked big time.


Did it suck all of the sudden? Or did the Giants just outplay them? I choose the later, the Giant defensive coach did a great job with the Giant front line.
I saw a different Brady, I think his leg was worse than they let on.



> In fact, Welker was the only one who had a good game for them. Hobbs' interception was great, but certainly did not make up for the last touchdown or other tosses to Burress that he got burned on.


The Giants plan which they openly stated was to not let them get the long bombs, let them get the short yardage and don't let them kill us with the Moss long yardage bombs. Welker was the Pat MVP.


> Oh, and I am beginning to think NYG fans are up there with Eagles fans with regard to sportsmanship and class,
> I got a text from someone that read, "You don't know who I am, but f u the Pats lost. Hahaha Biiiotch!" Who goes out of their way to insult someone they don't even know who wasn't even playing in the game? I think it's this fat chick I work with who became a Giants fan this season.


 

I think the fat chick wants your meat.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Really, he's a jerk for saying that?
> 
> McDaniels called the worst game he's ever called in his life. Here's a guy thats in contention for head coaching jobs left and right and now won't be able to get one this year because of how he called yesterdays game.
> 
> I agree with Randy Moss.


He should show some class, but then again he's a jerk, just a talented jerk.
Pointing fingers to the media is a no-no.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> 100% false.
> 
> This Patriots team isn't built like the Yankees in 2001 were. The Patriots will need to make a few replacements, but _should_ still be the favorite to win Super Bowl 43.


Must you go there.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> If it was any other coach, this wouldn't even be a thought.


He has a history of being a big jerk.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Up until 5 minutes left in the fourth quarter, it was a shit game.
> 
> Both teams couldn't do dick with the ball, both teams never clicked until their final possessions.
> 
> I've seen far better Super Bowls in my day.


 
There are not too many, there have been to many blowouts in my opinion. 
I agree with what Iain, it was a great defensive game played by the Giants and offensive wise it was gutsy on the Giants part, not the best offense but what Eli did was awesome.



IainDaniel said:


> You don't think that has anything to do with an impressive Giant D-line?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> You dislike him from when he was with Cleveland right?



I liked him in Cleveland.  And, I liked that when Modell moved/stole the team to Baltimore, Belichek resigned as head coaching saying that he didn't feel it was right to take a team away from a city with such loyal fans; so he didn't want to work for modell because of that.

I just don't like how his personalality is now.  And he is a poor sport when he loses.  He was an asshole to that commentator after the game when he was asked a question and all he said was a short one word answer and walked away.  No one likes to lose.  But, you have to be honorable in defeat.

I heard on the radio that there was a book already made about the patriots called 19-0, the perfect season....oops.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I don't know if I would go with 8 or 9 out of 10 games. The Giants matched up very well. And proved that the last game of the regular season.
> 
> The Pats running game is dependant on the pass, so put pressure on Brady, and the offense is in Trouble. ie 5 sacks and 15 knockdowns.
> 
> With that said Eli is still a fag.


I agree with Iain, not with the fag thing.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> How big of an idiot is Tiki Barber? What a jackass he is.


Yep, who has the last laugh. 

I like Tiki, but I guess he's a TV guy now so......


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Even though Eli licks his brothers balls


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Did Moss play?
> 
> What a jerk. He was outplayed....but nooo..it was the coaches fault.



what else do you expect from a thug piece of shit.  i hope that guy never gets a super bowl.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> If it was any other coach, this wouldn't even be a thought.



bullshit.

being a sore loser and an asshole always stands out.  i would be pissed if it were any coach.  even the coach of my team.  that shit is just wrong.  accept your loss and the fact that you got out played.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

P-funk said:


> I liked him in Cleveland. .


I thought he did well there too, even when he was the defensive coach for the Giants you never heard anything bad.

But, the strange way he quit on the Jets on his first or second day as a head coach was odd. The Mangini brushoff....


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Yep, who has the last laugh.
> 
> I like Tiki, but I guess he's a TV guy now so......



I wonder how he feels about leaving that team and now they win.  I felt like he retired because he didn't want to play anywhere else and he didn't think they would be able to win a championship.  I wonder if anyone interviewed him?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

P-funk said:


> what else do you expect from a thug piece of shit. i hope that guy never gets a super bowl.


Same here, on the other hand I feel bad for Junior Seau not winning a Super Bowl.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

P-funk said:


> I wonder how he feels about leaving that team and now they win. I felt like he retired because he didn't want to play anywhere else and he didn't think they would be able to win a championship. I wonder if anyone interviewed him?


I heard him say that he was happy they made it to the Super Bowl and that he made peace with the coach and the quarter back.

Shockey was up in the stands looking at the game, you know he wanted to get back in.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Same here, on the other hand I feel bad for Junior Seau not winning a Super Bowl.



yea, me too.  I like Seau and think he is a classey guy.  A hall a famer who definetly deserves a super bowl ring to end his career.


I am not a fan of Shockey at all, so I couldn't care less.  I think this kid they got from Western Oregon, Kevin Boss, is a really good TE though.  I think he will do well in the league.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 4, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I disagree, it was a nail biter to the end. I bet 99% of the people thought the Pats were going to win it.
> 
> Same here, I do respect his coaching but the guy has some personality issues, he makes Couhlan look like an choir boy.
> 
> ...



It was a close game, but by far a well played game.  The Giants outplayed the O-line, but I believe it is as much bad Pats as it is good Giants.  Do I think the way the Giants played was a factor in how the Pats played?  Yes, but you are talking pro-bowl linemen missing assignments.  There were at least 4 times where someone came up the middle untouched, and that should never happen.

At the end of the day, the Giants had a better gameplan, and Belichick made some bad choices, chief among them being not kicking the FG and not running nearly enough on the Pats last scoring drive.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> At the end of the day, the Giants had a better gameplan, and Belichick made some bad choices, chief among them being not kicking the FG and not running nearly enough on the Pats last scoring drive.


Not kicking the field goal suprised the hell out of me, as soon as Brady missed Moss I thought then we had a slight chance.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2008)

I wonder if Peyton let Eli fuck him up the ass last night.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

*19-0: The Historic Championship Season of New England's Unbeatable Patriots (Paperback)*









Reminds me of the time the Red Sox had the field painted behind home plate with the words AL league champs or something like that...but then came Boones home run..


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I wonder if Peyton let Eli fuck him up the ass last night.


Eli must must have said.....

hey wait! That wasn't funny


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

Think this is it for the Pats? 
Will this be the start of a good run for the Giants?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2008)

Depends on the extent of Plaxico's injury?

How long will Strahan continue to play.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2008)

YouTube Video











Brady earlier in the week, in response to Plaxico's guaranteed win and score.

HAHA


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Depends on the extent of Plaxico's injury?
> 
> How long will Strahan continue to play.


Plax AKA plexiglass is hurt often, but I when he's healthy he's pretty good.

Strahan's been playing forever now, Osi, Turk and the rest of the crew were pretty good.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 4, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Think this is it for the Pats?
> Will this be the start of a good run for the Giants?



I think it is the end of the Pats, but I don't think the Giants will even win the NFC East next year.  I think with the Eagles being back in it with a healthy McNabb and the Cowboys playing as well as they did during the season it will be tough.  Although, if Eli continues to play well and the last 4 games weren't a fluke-type thing they have a chance at working a dynasty, that's the way the Pats dynasty started, with a huge upset.

I see the Pats making 1 more run to the AFC Championship game since they are in the AFC East, but I think more stuff is coming out of Spygate and, if that happens, Belichick is gone.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> I think it is the end of the Pats, but I don't think the Giants will even win the NFC East next year.  I think with the Eagles being back in it with a healthy McNabb and the Cowboys playing as well as they did during the season it will be tough.  Although, if Eli continues to play well and the last 4 games weren't a fluke-type thing they have a chance at working a dynasty, that's the way the Pats dynasty started, with a huge upset.
> 
> I see the Pats making 1 more run to the AFC Championship game since they are in the AFC East, but I think more stuff is coming out of Spygate and, if that happens, Belichick is gone.




Yeah been hearing lots of stuff about the original tape back at the Superbowl against the Rams.  And tapes being destroyed at the NFL office.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> I think it is the end of the Pats, but I don't think the Giants will even win the NFC East next year. I think with the Eagles being back in it with a healthy McNabb and the Cowboys playing as well as they did during the season it will be tough. Although, if Eli continues to play well and the last 4 games weren't a fluke-type thing they have a chance at working a dynasty, that's the way the Pats dynasty started, with a huge upset.
> 
> I see the Pats making 1 more run to the AFC Championship game since they are in the AFC East, but I think more stuff is coming out of Spygate and, if that happens, Belichick is gone.


I thought the Spygate issue was dead.
I don't see McNabb having an ever again.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow!  Eli is the toast of the town now.

That's the thing about playing in NY, you lose and they make life miserable for you. But when you win.....your a hero for life.
Namath, Jackson


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

P-funk said:


> I am not a fan of Shockey at all, so I couldn't care less. I think this kid they got from Western Oregon, Kevin Boss, is a really good TE though. I think he will do well in the league.


K Boss made a huge play.....too often I have seen Shockey drop an important pass.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 4, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I thought the Spygate issue was dead.
> I don't see McNabb having an ever again.



No, Spygate was brought up over the last 4 days, some former video assistant came out on ESPN Thursday or Friday saying he has tapes and more damaging evidence.  A rumor about taping the Rams during their final runthrough before the Super Bowl has surfaced as well, but I think it's unrelated to that, and the Pats have repeatedly denied it.  I think there is something to it, if they were being falsely accused I think there would have been a more aggressive approach to yesterday's game.

McNabb will be top 2 in the NFC next year.  Romo or Manning will probably be number 1, but I am not convinced on Eli.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

Assanti makes that interception it's over for the NYG.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> McNabb will be top 2 in the NFC next year.



Are you high right now?!?!?!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> No, Spygate was brought up over the last 4 days, some former video assistant came out on ESPN Thursday or Friday saying he has tapes and more damaging evidence. A rumor about taping the Rams during their final runthrough before the Super Bowl has surfaced as well, but I think it's unrelated to that, and the Pats have repeatedly denied it. I think there is something to it, if they were being falsely accused I think there would have been a more aggressive approach to yesterday's game.
> 
> McNabb will be top 2 in the NFC next year. Romo or Manning will probably be number 1, but I am not convinced on Eli.


I hope  they don't find anything, we don't need anymore scandels in sports.

I didn't think much of Eli, but that drive....he had no quit in him.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Are you high right now?!?!?!


I didn't want to say anything but......
I always thouht of Dale as a Eagle fan.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 4, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Assanti makes that interception it's over for the NYG.



Yeah, but his feet weren't even inbounds when he landed anyway.  I think Harrison should have defended that pass to Tyree, and have no idea how he didn't That was all Tyree, though, I don't think Harrison did anything wrong on that play other than the result.



IainDaniel said:


> Are you high right now?!?!?!



Watch.  He has been forced to rehab in Philly during the offseason the last 3 years, this year he gets to go back to Athlete's Performance for the summer and actually train.  The last time that happened he went to the Super Bowl.  He ended on a very positive note during a season that he had no business coming back from an injury like that so quickly.  All they need is a single good receiver and he has a great year, he has enough #2 and #3 receivers.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> Yeah, but his feet weren't even inbounds when he landed anyway. I think Harrison should have defended that pass to Tyree, and have no idea how he didn't That was all Tyree, though, I don't think Harrison did anything wrong on that play other than the result.
> 
> 
> .


I didn't see that.

You couldn't fault Big Mouth Harrison on that play, how he didn't loose the ball is amazing...maybe he had tar on his gloves?


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 4, 2008)

There is word that the Ravens are going to offer a package trade for McNabb.  The Ravens have the 8th round pick this year.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> There is word that the Ravens are going to offer a package trade for McNabb. The Ravens have the 8th round pick this year.


He would be a nice fit there.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 4, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I hope  they don't find anything, we don't need anymore scandels in sports.
> 
> I didn't think much of Eli, but that drive....he had no quit in him.



I am happy for Eli.  Probably the most gratifying part of the loss is that legions of NY fans who thought they knew more than the Giants front office and should get rid of Eli and Coughlin will be on their nuts for 6+ months.



min0 lee said:


> I didn't want to say anything but......
> I always thouht of Dale as a Eagle fan.



I don't like the Eagles, I always liked McNabb until he abandoned running altogether to be a white QB.  I think the downfall of the Pats is what I have been saying is horrible about the Eagles, an inconsistent run game that leads itself to poor clock management when they need it.  18 times this year they didn't need it, though.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 4, 2008)

Best Super Bowl I've seen in my lifetime.  

Fuck the Giants and the Pats.  BTW.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 4, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> There is word that the Ravens are going to offer a package trade for McNabb.  The Ravens have the 8th round pick this year.



The Eagles would be foolish to get rid of him, but I imagine that Spagnola will want him when he takes that job.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Best Super Bowl I've seen in my lifetime.
> 
> Fuck the Giants and the Pats. BTW.


There are a few....

Both Steelers win over Dallas....both powerhouses.
The Giant and Bills....I also like the Bills
The Stl and Tennesee was real good..to the end.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> The Eagles would be foolish to get rid of him, but I imagine that *Spagnola will want him when he takes that job.*


Nooooooooo


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

*SignOnSanDiego.com > Sports -- The QB Mannings: A family affair*

*Who's partying now?*

Giants receiver *Amani Toomer *on Manning keeping plays alive: “What can you say? You saw the plays he made. He was able to elude the rush at just the right time when we needed it the most. I can't say enough about how Eli played.” 

Toomer said the Patriots had been inviting the Giants to their victory parties. “They were inviting us to their parties after the game,” he said. “They showed us no respect.”


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I mean seriously why do you leave Plaxico man to man when they are in the red zone. WTF?



Mind boggling, especially a corner back like Ellis Hobbs whose 5 freakin 9.  Thats my height.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 4, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> There are a few....
> 
> Both Steelers win over Dallas....both powerhouses.
> *The Giant and Bills....I also like the Bills*
> The Stl and Tennesee was real good..to the end.



Yeah I watched that on ESPN classic the other day.  The dude missed that field goal.  Giants win by 1 point.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2008)

Scott Norwood.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I disagree, it was a nail biter to the end. I bet 99% of the people thought the Pats were going to win it.



It took almost 19 full games to get me "worried" this season, which is a nice change of pace considering I'm an emotional wreck all summer.



> Same here, I do respect his coaching but the guy has some personality issues, he makes Couhlan look like an choir boy.



I don't think he has personality issues at all.  Some people are made for the spotlight, some aren't.  Tom Brady enjoys the cameras, enjoys being a celebrity, and everything that comes with it.  Bill Belichick doesn't enjoy being in the spotlight and likes to keep his personality/life separate from his job, which is common in work places I've been around.

I don't know which person I'd be if I was in either situation, but I can certainly see me rolling my eyes in my head and giving a short "is this guy fucking serious" response when a reporter whose been trying to get me fired for the last year asks me a stupid question.

You guys don't hear him on EEI, you guys don't know anything about him.  

I've had one interaction with him, the time at the barber shop when he went out of his way to get my address because he didn't want to sign a newspaper or a hat or something that wasn't going to last.  He probably went home that afternoon, got three 8x10's, signed them and put them in the mail himself.  All three were personally autographed, so there really isn't a doubt in my mind.

You can think what you'd like, but the guys a hell of a coach and an even better person when he's in situations he's comfortable in, talking on radio shows to personalities he's familiar with, etc.

Again, I'd love to see some of your responses... for instance.. 

Patrick, what if a client told your boss at the gym that you had touched her in a sexually explicit manner and got you docked pay and then ruthlessly continued to try and get you fired and then asked you "Am I squatting right?" or something of the sort.  If it was me, I'd slap the bitch.



> Spygate or not they still proved they can win without spying this year.



Spygate means nothing to me.  A simple ESPN fueled story that was taken way out of context.  Notice how FOX didn't have one mention of it all of yesterday, in either their pregame, in game, and postgame coverage.

Arlen Specter is a bitter, no good, motherfucker who likes to hear him talk.  Who has time to appear on Mike & Mike in the morning at 6, Cold Pizza at 8, and then Wolf Blitzer at noon?  Needless to say, I can't wait to hear his response to the letter I sent him.




> Did it suck all of the sudden? Or did the Giants just outplay them? I choose the later, the Giant defensive coach did a great job with the Giant front line.



The Giants defensive coach had a gameplan and his players executed it to perfection.  The Patriots were still leading almost the entire game though, so I'm not sure you can say that the Giants completely outplayed the Patriots as most here seem to be saying.



> I saw a different Brady, I think his leg was worse than they let on.



Not that Brady is agile, but there wasn't a doubt in my mind after seeing him get hit a couple of times, that we were going to see him elude players like he usually can.



> The Giants plan which they openly stated was to not let them get the long bombs, let them get the short yardage and don't let them kill us with the Moss long yardage bombs. Welker was the Pat MVP.



The Giants have trouble guarding the middle of the field.  Tight ends have been unstoppable against the Giants all season, Ben Watson should have been involved more in the offense.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> He should show some class, but then again he's a jerk, just a talented jerk.
> Pointing fingers to the media is a no-no.



He's black, he has corn rows, and he wears flashy clothes, but he's been nothing short of a class act all season.  Stating the obvious doesn't sway my opinion at all.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Must you go there.



I'm just saying, besides what the peanut gallery is saying, this team isn't done.  Bruschi and Seau were going to retire if they won, I'd imagine their even more hungry for another shot now.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

Wide right.

I personally thought the Bills had a better team, that team should have won a super bowl.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

P-funk said:


> bullshit.
> 
> being a sore loser and an asshole always stands out.  i would be pissed if it were any coach.  even the coach of my team.  that shit is just wrong.  accept your loss and the fact that you got out played.



the clock hit zero.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

P-funk said:


> I wonder how he feels about leaving that team and now they win.  I felt like he retired because he didn't want to play anywhere else and he didn't think they would be able to win a championship.  I wonder if anyone interviewed him?



He was at odds with Coughlin since he was hired.  

I also would love to hear his thoughts.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> No, Spygate was brought up over the last 4 days, some former video assistant came out on ESPN Thursday or Friday saying he has tapes and more damaging evidence.  A rumor about taping the Rams during their final runthrough before the Super Bowl has surfaced as well, but I think it's unrelated to that, and the Pats have repeatedly denied it.  I think there is something to it, if they were being falsely accused I think there would have been a more aggressive approach to yesterday's game.



The former assistant also denied everything.  It's another stupid rumor blown completely out of proportion by the anti-christ that is ESPN.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 4, 2008)

That Titans Super Bowl was the best one I saw, game ends on the 1.

Arlen Specter is a douche.  Mike Golic essentially asked him what was more important, stolen signals or stolen cars and he said they were equal.  Golic disagreed and Specter said something about how we have the resources to deal with both.  Congress needs to stay out of sports, it is just a diversionary tactic to take focus off their fuck ups.

I think what gets me is it seems the Giants D smacked the Pats dick in the dirt while the Pats D couldn't do the same to the Giants.  I think the Burress/Hobbs match-up was key, but why was Samuel not covering him in the first place?  It seems to me that the Pats did so many things they never do while the Giants were straight on point for most of the game.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 4, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> The former assistant also denied everything.  It's another stupid rumor blown completely out of proportion by the anti-christ that is ESPN.



I think it was 2 rumors that somehow got combined.

WRT Tiki, apparently he said in his exit interview that he had personality conflict with the coach, but he thought Coughlin was changing in a positive manner, and should stay as coach.  At the end of the day, who would Tiki Barber be if Coughlin didn't teach him to carry the ball with 3 points of contact?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 4, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> I agree.  I don't know what Prince is complaining about.  Finally I feel fulfilled after watching a Super Bowl.  It lived up to every bit of its hype.



And Ill agree with your point on top of that.  I am not really a football fan, but I watched this shit by myself and didnt flip the channel, so coming from a non-fan, it held my attention.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> I think what gets me is it seems the Giants D smacked the Pats dick in the dirt while the Pats D couldn't do the same to the Giants. I think the Burress/Hobbs match-up was key, but why was Samuel not covering him in the first place? It seems to me that the Pats did so many things they never do while the Giants were straight on point for most of the game.


Mike and the Mad dog mentioned that people close to Belichick said he was not his usual coaching self.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 4, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Mike and the Mad dog mentioned that people close to Belichick said he was not his usual coaching self.



Yeah I mean what was that red sweat shirt all about.  He should go commit suicide.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> And Ill agree with your point on top of that. I am not really a football fan, but I watched this shit by myself and didnt flip the channel, so coming from a non-fan, it held my attention.


*Giants-Patriots Super Bowl the second most-watched TV show ever*

*Associated Press* 

NEW YORK -- The New York Giants' thrilling win over the New England Patriots was the most-watched Super Bowl ever, with 97.5 million viewers, Nielsen Media Research said Monday.

The game eclipsed the previous Super Bowl record of 94.08 million, set when Dallas defeated Pittsburgh in 1996. More people watched Sunday's game than all but one American television broadcast ever, the "M-A-S-H" finale in 1983, which was seen by 106 million viewers.

The *game had almost all the ingredients Fox could have hoped for: a tight contest with an exciting finish involving a team that was attempting to make history as the NFL's first unbeaten team since 1972.*
But the Giants ended New England's bid for perfection, 17-14. Throughout the game, *the teams were never separated by more than a touchdown.*
_Copyright 2008 by The Associated Press._ 


It was an upset, I don't think I knew one person who thought the Giants were going to win.
I also think they set a record for lead changes....not sure.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Yeah I mean what was that red sweat shirt all about. He should go commit suicide.


Do you also listen to them?
I think they are one of the best out there.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2008)

I wonder how that patriot tattooed head must feel like now.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 4, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> *Giants-Patriots Super Bowl the second most-watched TV show ever*
> 
> *Associated Press*
> 
> ...





Mmm I thought the Giants would win, but not from any real reason other than voting for the underdog.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 4, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I wonder how that patriot tattooed head must feel like now.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 4, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> 100% false.
> 
> This Patriots team isn't built like the Yankees in 2001 were.  The Patriots will need to make a few replacements, but _should_ still be the favorite to win Super Bowl 43.





pats wont win a playoff game next year.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 4, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> pats wont win a playoff game next year.



I'll take that bet.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 4, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> I'll take that bet.



terms?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 4, 2008)

They win a playoff game I win, they don't and you win.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 4, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> They win a playoff game I win, they don't and you win.



done


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> terms?



What other terms could their possibly be?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

So the #7 pick "won't put them over the hump" but yet you've just made a bet that entails the Patriots definitively playing a playoff game?

You're the one lacking something.

If you don't mind me asking, what kind of a team will next years Patriots be?


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 4, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> So the #7 pick "won't put them over the hump" but yet you've just made a bet that entails the Patriots definitively playing a playoff game?
> 
> You're the one lacking something.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what kind of a team will next years Patriots be?



winning their division isnt saying much. and i feel losing in the opening round of the playoffs would easily be considered a "step back". Im not lacking anything.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what kind of a team will next years Patriots be?




I wouldn't bet against them.  I think they can make the playoffs and superbowl next year.  you have to be stupid to not think that they are a contender.  

i think they were the best team in football this year.  despite what happened in the last game of the season, i think they are a better team than the giants.  they just got out played on that day.  As they say, "any given sunday you can either win or lose."  Giants were just more prepared to win on that sunday.  Unfortunatly for the patriots, that sunday happened to be the super bowl.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2008)

excellent post.

any thought into my post a couple of pages ago?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 5, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> winning their division isnt saying much. and i feel losing in the opening round of the playoffs would easily be considered a "step back". Im not lacking anything.



I agree with this, it would be a major step back.



P-funk said:


> I wouldn't bet against them.  I think they can make the playoffs and superbowl next year.  you have to be stupid to not think that they are a contender.
> 
> i think they were the best team in football this year.  despite what happened in the last game of the season, i think they are a better team than the giants.  they just got out played on that day.  As they say, "any given sunday you can either win or lose."  Giants were just more prepared to win on that sunday.  Unfortunatly for the patriots, that sunday happened to be the super bowl.



I was pissed they lost yesterday, but today, the more that I think about it, how can you be pissed.  It's not as if the refs had anything to do with it, and it's not as if one guy had a great game for NY.  The reality of it is that they had a better gameplan, executed it better, and peaked at the end, whereas the Pats peaked around the 6th or 7th week and maintained 1 week too short.  I think the primary goal this offseason should be to improve the defense and work on the running game a bit more.  They run 2 running plays on that last drive inside the 10 and they take 80 seconds off the clock or force 2 timeouts.  Worst case scenario is a tie.  In Madden, that's where I run around in circles in the flat for 10-15 seconds before picking up a yard or 3.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2008)

The only thing that would slow down the Patriots would be thier age, I really don't know how old this group is but they have been around for a long time.
You have to give credit to whoever is putting this team together.

I really can't see a Belichick team that wasn't prepared, every team he's coached has always been prepared. 
From when he was a Giant defensive coach to now he's always had a game plan.

I always remembered him as a defensive guru, never recall him being a great offensive coach.....correct me if I'm wrong.

Thier defense wasn't so bad, the Giants only scored 17 points......I really thought the Pats would score much more.  

Give the giants front line some credit, if you've watched Osi and Tuck this season you would realize they are pretty good.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2008)

I also think the Giants played with no pressure on them, all the pressure was on the Pats with their perfect season.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 5, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> excellent post.
> 
> any thought into my post a couple of pages ago?



what post?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2008)

Will Randy Moss and  Asssanti leave?
Will Harrison, Brewski and Junior Seau retire?
Will Bradys girl leave him for Eli?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 5, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Will Randy Moss and  Asssanti leave?
> Will Harrison, Brewski and Junior Seau retire?
> Will Bradys girl leave him for Eli?



Doubt it(Still one more shot with this team at that elusive title)
Doubt it
Why?  Eli is a raging homo!  And he has more then enough to handle from Peyton.  Plus imagine Strahan and Onimersura(sp?)  Once you go black you never come back.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Doubt it(Still one more shot with this team at that elusive title)
> Doubt it
> Why? Eli is a raging homo! And he has more then enough to handle from Peyton. Plus imagine Strahan and Onimersura(sp?) Once you go black you never come back.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2008)

Next year it will be Manning vs. Manning in the super bowl!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 5, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Will Randy Moss and  Asssanti leave?
> Will Harrison, Brewski and Junior Seau retire?
> Will Bradys girl leave him for Eli?



Moss maybe not, Asanti assuredly.  Word is they may throw the franchise tag on Moss if an issue arises, but I don't think it will go that far.

No, but I bet they are challenged for their jobs by younger players.  Of the 3, I bet Seau is the least likely to go, he played in every game and practice for the first time in his career this year.

Unless she like dudes with a touch of the downs, I can't see Gisele going with Eli.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 5, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Next year it will be Manning vs. Manning in the super bowl!



The Giants will not be contenders next year. They will fall back to their same old form like they have in the previous couple years. This year was somewhat a fluke for them. They won deservedly, yes, but there were far too many "what ifs" in every playoff game they won. They will be average at best next year.

As for the Colts, i think they'll be contenders but fall short again. It will be either the Patriots or Chargers in the Superbowl next year.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2008)

I think Eli benefited by not having Tiki and Shockey around, it may have let him assert himself in the clubhouse....his leadership was always questioned.

Maybe not next year but they will be playoff contenders for years to come, they are a young team.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I wonder how that patriot tattooed head must feel like now.


Maybe like this.........


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Mind you this is not to the team nor the fans, just the nut job above.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 9, 2008)

Anyone want to buy a shirt?


----------



## Rubes (Feb 9, 2008)

im all over that like a fat kid on a cupcake


----------

